# Shimano spinning reel bearings



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there a chart that shows the shimano spinning reel bearing sizes like 7x13x4mm for each model? Thanks!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Not that I have found, but post up if you find one. I'd like to replace some of my line roller bearing with ARB with removable shields.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have an internal chart but it is not 100% complete. I have not had the time to fill in all the new bearing part numbers and dimensions.


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

What I'm looking for is a conversion for the Stradic 2500 and Sahara 2500 bearings if you have these. Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to look up the bearing by part number. I do not have a list by reel type.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Here are a couple I'm curious about.

Line Roller Bearings
RD3306
RD10314

Main Gear Bearing
RD0930
RD10320


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OD X ID X W

RD 3306 8 x 4 x 3 mm
RD 0930 13 x 7 x 4 mm
RD10320 same as above

RD10314- I do not have these measurements on my sheet.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> OD X ID X W
> 
> RD 3306 8 x 4 x 3 mm
> RD 0930 13 x 7 x 4 mm
> ...


Sweet, its a good start, thanks.

If I take calipers and measure the bearing and get something like 7.9 x 5.2 x 3.1 is i pretty safe to assume they are 8 x 5 x 3?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes that is how they round the bearing sizes.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I took apart my Sahara last night and measure the line roller bearing.

RD10314 is 2.5x7x4 (WxOxI)


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

Bantam1 said:


> OD X ID X W
> 
> RD 3306 8 x 4 x 3 mm
> RD 0930 13 x 7 x 4 mm
> ...


So RD10320 is also 13 x 7 x 4 mm? Sorry I'm late to the thread but trying to find bearings for my Saros 4000F.

Thanks.


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Measure inside, outside, and thickness. In that order...


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

Drundel said:


> I took apart my Sahara last night and measure the line roller bearing.
> 
> RD10314 is 2.5x7x4 (WxOxI)


 4x7x2.5 Same size roller bearing for Penn SS later model years.


----------



## handi2 (Jun 22, 2014)

betterlate said:


> So RD10320 is also 13 x 7 x 4 mm? Sorry I'm late to the thread but trying to find bearings for my Saros 4000F.
> 
> Thanks.


 The pinion bearing is 7x14x5

The main gear bearing is 7x13x4. If replacing they right side bushing it is usually 7x11x3.


----------

